# MHF fishing match and family fun weekend



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

Due to the massive success of the 1st angling match we have decided to add another date for the diary's , this time the venue will be fiveways lakes in Wolvey Leics, which is cl site with a large rally field also giving us the use of a marquee, I know fishing isn't everyone's cup of tea so to speak, so we are also going to hold a family fun weekend, depending on interest generated, suggestions are welcome but maybe a few large bouncy castles , bungee run or gladiator ring, are just some of the things suggested, also I have a disco/kareoke arranged for the sat evening (in the marquee of course) with a large barbecue running along side. This is what's going to be the weekend of the year, depending on how much interest is generated of course. there is spaces on site for 50 units inc rv's with showers etc. on site also a bait shop for the fishing which has been arranged for the Sat, 10 till 4 draw pegs at 9am with some 60 pegs up for grabs. any further info or suggestions please feel free to post . 
alan


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

What month are you thinking of?


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

*fun weekend*

the site is booked for the weekend of 12/13/14th October as there is a lot going on in August, Sept, the rally is listed in the rally section.
alan


----------



## seagull (Feb 13, 2006)

are there any fish in these lakes mate?

More than three anyway?

Seagull.


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

seagull
yes matey there are two large lakes on this commercial fishery with everything from gudgeon to carp on the match lake and a specimen lake with large carp


----------



## seagull (Feb 13, 2006)

I know.... already checked it out on t'interweb...

am bringing a BIG keepnet.

we will be there.


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

I will be having a practice fish there shortly (yes i know i need it  )
So if anyone fancies a weekend there just pm us and we,ll see if we can,t sort something :lol: 

The site itself does,nt have a website  at present , i have listed below a review if anyones interested





Just a short drive from the M6 motorway to the north of Coventry, 5 Ways Lakes is one of the Midlands' newest fisheries and is already proving a great hit with pleasure and match anglers, producing pleasure bags of up to 200lb and 100lb match catches. 
Offering two lakes, one a carp-only pleasure water, the other a mixed-fish match and pleasure venue, 5 Ways Lakes is building its success by providing anglers with everything they need to catch plenty of fish. 

The fishery is the brain child of owner Dave Ordidge who liaised closely with the Environment Agency, a firm of specialist lake builders and fishery development experts including Billy Makin to create an unusual blend of a pleasure and match fishery. The result is two lakes where anglers can catch 20lb-plus carp or opt for big bags of smaller fish. 

All the stocked fish were supplied through the Environment Agency, were certified disease free and had never been caught before they were introduced. Meanwhile, more than 1,500 trees and shrubs were planted around the site and are now starting to mature nicely. 

Both lakes feature central islands and have the look and feel of modern match fisheries with the addition of plenty of bankside vegetation. Indeed, at times you almost feel you could be pegged along a slow moving stretch of the River Nene whilst a 50 or so yards away you could be fishing a conventional 'old fashioned' lake. 

The result is a fishery which is ideal for match anglers, serious pleasure anglers looking for their first double-figure carp, parents or grandparents looking to teach younger members of the family how to fish or those who simply want to be virtually guaranteed a productive day by the bankside. 

Equipped with car parks by both lakes, an on-site cabin which sells baits and an increasing amount of terminal tackle and hot and cold drinks, and on-site toilets, 5 Ways Lakes is suitable for disabled anglers who are allowed to drive their vehicles closer to their pegs than other anglers when weather permits. 

For those anglers travelling from further afield, the fishery is also a registered Caravan Club site for touring caravans. 




--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Ticket costs and Opening Times 
(Fees payable to the bailiff at the bankside) 

Times Adults Juniors/OAP 
Day Tickets 7.00am - 9.00 or dusk £6.00 £4.00 


--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Mallard Lake 

Originally stocked with 8,000 quality mirror and common carp, Mallard Lake is 5 Ways Lakes' out-and-out pleasure carp water and is already throwing up specimen mirrors to 22lbs 8oz and commons to 15lbs. 
Two-and-a-half acres in size and with 40 pegs and two central islands, Mallard Lake is unlike match-type waters in that the bottom slopes gradually towards the centre of the channel where between five-and-a-half and six feet can be found depending on water levels. The bottom then rises gradually to the islands without having the usual stepped ledge to fish to. Similarly, between each island the bottom goes down to its full depth. 

The effect of this is that anglers need to find how the depth changes in their swim to be sure of presenting the bait properly on the clean hard clay bottom. 

Another feature of Mallard Lake is that the pegs are well spaced. With at least 36 feet between anglers, there is no feeling of being on top of the angler next to you or of having a float or bait plopped right next to yours by a neighbour! The 36ft interval also means there is plenty of room to play fish, especially the bigger ones, without disturbing other anglers. 

For those looking for a day's pleasure carp angling there are plenty of fish to go for. In addition to the larger double figure fish there are a lot between 8lbs and 14lbs and even more between 2lbs and 8lbs, which all makes for a great day's sport. 

Ideal for the waggler, surface controller, ledger and pole, Mallard is already throwing up many catches around 200lbs at one sitting whilst nets of 100lbs plus are being taken fairly regularly. Indeed, even through this summer's hot, sunny, dry spell, anglers were catching throughout the day as the main source of food for the fish is anglers' bait. 

Although all methods work well on Mallard, probably the most popular technique is to fish the pole or whip either in the margins or tight across to the islands using corn or 4mm pellets or luncheon meat cubes. Chopped worm and casters also work well, although fishing maggots can lead to anglers picking up a lot of small fish before the bigger specimens push them out of the swim. Floating bread, dog biscuits and pellets work well when the fish can be seen taking from the surface. 

As one would expect with carp, The Method is also a good technique and 5 Ways Lakes' own Method Mix is available from the Cabin, as are all tinned and pellet baits and feeder pellets. 

All forms of pellets work well, particularly scopex, strawberry and other flavours of soft hookers. These and other baits are especially effective when fished over soft 2mm feed pellets which should be fed regularly to keep the fish in the swim. 

These are the Pot Bellied Pigs of the fish world - they will eat anything they can get their mouths round! Because of this, a minimum line strength of 5lbs - pole line 0.17mm - to a 14s hook is recommended. As the fish are not tackle shy, you can even afford to go bigger. 

As with Kestrel Lake, anglers can only use groundbait in feeders whilst nuts and boilies are not allowed. Unlike Kestrel, anglers should not use keepnets. On both lakes there is a two rod limit, but a second rod should not normally be necessary. 



--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Kestrel Lake 

Developed primarily as a competition water, Kestrel is 5 Ways Lakes 60-peg three-and-a-half acre mixed coarse fishery with three islands set at 14 and 16 metres from the bank to put them in reach for pole anglers. 
Although Kestrel Lake holds carp to 8lbs, it is also stocked with a good mix of crucians, tench and silver fish to ensure anglers have plenty to catch and have to work for a good result - although with match weights currently coming in at around 100lbs and 50lbs needed to get into the frame, you should be kept busy whether you are fishing the water in a competition or purely for pleasure. 

In addition to crucian carp to 12oz, the water holds roach to 1lb 8oz, bream to 5lbs, tench to 2lbs and rudd to 12oz as well as a head of small perch which have found their way into the water naturally. 

The layout - and appearance - of Kestrel is much the same as Mallard with a gradually sloping bottom rising to the islands. Also, although Kestrel holds a wider range of species, techniques for fishing it are much the same as for Mallard Lake with the margins and close to the islands again usually being the most productive areas. 

5 Ways Lakes holds regular Open Matches every Thursday and Saturday. The draw is at 9.00am with fishing from 10.00am until 3.00pm at a cost of £15.00 all-in. 

In addition Clubs can book matches for weekend and mid-week competitions and have the use of the on-site marquee should they require it. 

Club officials should contact Dave on 07836 651546 (mobile) to book competitions. 

As with Mallard, best baits tend to be meat, soft flavoured pellets and chopped worm with sweetcorn a productive bait, particularly in summer. Maggots and caster also work well but again are likely to attract a lot of smaller fish. 

Whichever baits you choose, it usually pays to fish over a bed of 2mm pellets and to feed little and often to attract the fish into the swim and then keep them there. Again, as with Mallard Lake, groundbait should only be used in conjunction with a cage or Method feeder.


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

qe2
thanx for the info on the fishery mate. but i can now see that your taking a leaf out of ash's book and doing your research on how to fish :lol: :lol: 
not that you need it, you did catch ONE small fish weighing half a dram :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 
sorry mate had to be done :wink:


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

*fishing*

hi monsi will confirm you asap with 2 pegs for match
sparkyspeedy also confirmed


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

is there a link to the site mate


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

ash
sorry mate they havn't got a web site they are a caravan club cl site so possibly might be on the cc website 
alan


----------



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

*FISHING/FUN DAY*

Hi

I will make the choc brownies again whilst you are all lazing about on the riverbank trying to catch anything that moves!!

Deb


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

*Re: FISHING/FUN DAY*



sparky_speedy said:


> Hi
> 
> I will make the choc brownies again whilst you are all lazing about on the riverbank trying to catch anything that moves!!
> 
> Deb


and myself and rebecca will happily eat them whilst they are lazing about on the riverbank trying to catch anything that moves :lol: :lol:


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Thats it boys I have been out and bought some 2nd hand tackle from our local paper, some worm drounder has had enough, loads of sticks and things in the bag and some nets /strings hooks and floaty bits you can tell im well into this fishing thingy now can't you 
so come October its GAME ON
8) Geo


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

*fishing*

sparkyspeedy
that sound good to me i'll make sure im front of queue for them that way hanna29 will have to SHARE :lol: :lol: 
GEO 
glad to see your taking this serious lets hope you do well :roll: all you need to do now is put your name down on the rally :wink: 
alan


----------



## monsi (Aug 21, 2006)

Thanks Alan, looks like you have got your hands full with this one pal 8O 
Really glad I never won the fishing comp now: lol: :lol: :lol: 
Brian


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Hi Alan, we've added and confirmed,.. just the one peg for me, Mandy's up for the Gladiator ring and Bungee run :lol: 

Which of the lakes is the match to be held on?

Excellent report qe2 btw. :wink: 

MnD


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

*fishing*

dave
the fishing match is to be held on the kestrel lake which is the 60 peg lake containing all sorts.
qe2
confirmed mate
monsi 
it really is very easy to arrange matey the site was bang on they do this sort of thing all the time 
mandy 
forgot do say the bungee run ends in the lake :lol: :lol: :lol: (only joking)


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

*confirmation*

ASH
class yourself as confirmed mate.with 1 peg booked.
alan


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

*fishing*

geo
will confirm you with 1 fishing peg
alan


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

hi all
I can now confirm that evening entertainment is available if required in form of a disco/kareoke, also offers for extra bbq's are more than welcome.
and the site is going to supply tables and chairs for marquee free of charge. HAPPY DAYS!!!!!!!!!!! :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi my piscatorial friends
I have booked in for the match for one peg ,but how do I get it confirmed.
Sorry but Iam new to all this and do not want to miss out on catching loads of fish,plus the beer and barbie.


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

tanky
1st of all welcome to mhf, i will confirm you asap if you require any further info or have any suggestions re, this rally please feel free to post away. as for the fishing , as current mhf champion all i can say is start practising :lol: :lol: :lol: 
alan


----------



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

Thanks alan
Well done on winning the championship,enjoy it while you can.
Tight lines
Tanky(alias The Bagger)


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Looks like it is going to be a fantastic weekend,  We wont know yet if we will be able to attend, Its our annual trip abroad that week, but if we can get a reasonable deal for July we will go then instead, if not it will be October.
We really enjoyed the last one so will be dissapointed if we cant attend.

Anne


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

anne
im glad you enjoyed the previous fishing match and im sure that you will get a great deal for july :wink: 
if not you will both be missed that i do know.  
alan


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

hi all
been to five ways today and must let you all know that there is limited hookups available for this rally 10 in total and these will be allocated on a first come first served basis OR to any member that specifically requires them due to disability's ect, if you do require ehu's please post request's. as for the fishing im gonna give it a try tomorrow so will let you all know.
regards
alan


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

hi all 
sorry i cannot post how the fishing was today as my pillow would'nt let me go :lol: :lol: 
but i will give it a try well before hand.
alan


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Not found a deal for July yet! but our cat Jess has been practising for the competition just in case we can't make it :lol: :lol:


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

well thats it ash may aswell not bother now being that the cat has took his fish :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

sorry ash had to be done,,, :wink:


----------



## 104646 (May 21, 2007)

Alan we both know my dad (ASH) can,t fish to save his life :wink: :wink: 

But i,m gonna whoop your :lol: :lol:


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

gonk
i swear it must be in the family genes mate cause i had all this last time from your old man who i must say had DRY nets :lol: :lol: 
and you will be the same kidda :wink: 
alan


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

the following are now confirmed
gonk, timmyjay, and bastow not forgettung lady j 

also if anyone has ideas/ requests regarding bouncy castles or something they have in mind for the family fun side of the rally please post and i will look into it remember this rally is not just a fishing match.

qe2 and ash the use of your cadac's will be of use any more offers of bbq's ect ect 

alan


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Alan I will have a Cadac with me if you want another,
Ps checked out my new tackle and the keep net is limited to 80 Kilo should i get another :roll: 
Geo :lol:


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

geo
yes mate the use of a cadac will come in very useful with 4 cadacs on the go i think that will be enough for bbq's.
as for the 80 kilo keepnet they say the average match bag is in excess of 100 - 200 lb so i'll let you work the sums into kilo's, but im sure if you need it you could always borrow ash's and lend him your jam jar for his sticklebacks :lol: :lol: :lol: 
alan

sorry ash :wink:


----------



## skid (Nov 21, 2005)

*Fishing comp*

How do we book a place or two?????????


----------



## clianthus (Jul 8, 2006)

Hi Skid

To book on this rally you should PM the organiser lawson64.

For full instructions and information see the rally listing at the bottom of the main page.


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

GONK said:


> Alan we both know my dad (ASH) can,t fish to save his life :wink: :wink:
> 
> But i,m gonna whoop your :lol: :lol:


you have serious competition for this fishing match take a look at this :wink:


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

annetony
thats it jess the cat is BANNED sorry!!!!!
barbless hooks only no CLAWS allowed :lol: :lol: :lol: 
alan


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

hi all
right then i need suggestions as to what inflatables to order for the family side of things obviously a small bouncy castle for the children is a must. But there have been a few suggestions made in the way of other inflatables, which include, a gladiator pogo stick ring, a bungee run, sumo suits, inflatable slide, mini quads, and a large bouncy castle of which i can possibly order 2 depending on space but i must order these within the next week, so please let me know which you would like to see and use.
regards.
alan


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

angie.. 
i will confirm you asap but can you please let me know how many fishing pegs you will require. (thats if your fishing of course)..
alan


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Alan,
We don't really want to fish, much prefer to watch others if thats ok
Thanks 
Angie and Keith


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

sorry but its got to be sumo suits for me lawson


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

oh and by the way seagull (gary) has his own built in sumo suit so will not need one :lol: :lol:


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

angie
not a problem you can join the rest of us laughing at hannah trying to stand up in a sumo suit :lol: :lol: no seriously this rally is not just for fishing its going to be a fun weekend  
hannah as for seagul having his own that would just spoil the fun maybe we should make him wear 2 :lol: :lol: 

so 1 person for sumo suits any more takers please!!!!!!!!!!!!! :?:


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

:thumbup: Thats great then Alan.We look forward to it, it sounds good fun and it also gives is the chance to meet you all being as we are new to motorhoming (this weekend at Manby was our first meet which we really enjoyed) and looking forward to meeting lots of MHF's members.
Do we pay when we get there?
Thanks
Angie and Keith


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

angie and keith
yes just pay once your sited ive already confirmed you as stated. and im glad your enjoying mhf, it's a world of information on here 
alan


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Thanks Alan,
See you there
Angie and Keith


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

hi all
right we currently have 16 pitches and 17 pegs booked for all that's been asking, oh and 1 child peg for ash :lol: :lol: 
also i have had another suggestion for the inflatables in the shape of the boxing ring with the over sized boxing gloves. if anyone is interested please post as i need to arrange it. As for the fishing apparently it is fishing really well at present with open match weigh in's of around 120lb+ but all fish must be placed in keep nets as the biggest fish in the match lake is 8lb. anybody wanting to fish the specimen pool can do at there leisure over the weekend.....
alan


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

another person made a suggestion to me last night for the velcro suit's where apparently you stick yourself to an inflatable wall :? i will make inquiries regarding this but if anyone else know's about it please let me know as it sounds fun after a few beers :lol: :lol: 
alan


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

hi all
is there anymore keen anglers out there from beginners to prof, everyone welcome for this, there is still 40 pegs available for the match. also the bbq list can now be started with me in for a few cases of becks and a couple of dozen burgers, oh and the chocolate brownies are mine :lol: :lol: :lol: .


wendy can you please let me know if your fishing or not, remember fishing is not compulsory you are all more than welcome to just come and join in the fun with children more than welcome of course.......


----------



## hannah29 (Feb 13, 2006)

i seem to remember bagging the chocolate brownies for myself and rebecca earlier in the thread......i may share them if anne manages to make enough :lol: :lol: 

by the way anything large and inflatable suits us. they are all good fun whatever you get and with the crowd thats due to turn up i am sure it will be a weekend to remember.....i only hope you guys don't get too competitive with the size of your boxing gloves as you do with the size of your fish :lol:


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

hannah
:lol: :lol: ive arranged for extra small gloves for ash to match his fish :lol: :lol: 
but on a serious note i can't wait, and i can only agree it will be a great weekend ..


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

HI ALL
well after spaeking to a few of you at the global rally we have now decided on an AMERICAN style bbq, where as everyone brings something for everyone to enjoy. so we are now looking for master chef's, who can handle a cadac, ash your down for 1 qe2 for 1 aswell with more chefs req'd, also artona will be on site for PROFESSIONAL PHOTO PORTRAITS if anybody is interested please let me know. 
alan


----------



## ash (Aug 17, 2006)

who said i want to cook, :lol: i might want to do some night fishing lol....


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

ash
you can't see to catch fish in the day never mind at night :lol: :lol: 
and it's what you call *community service *with the bbq, :lol: well you and mark did say you will help out :wink: 
alan


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

*fishing match confirmation*

hi all
well just to confirm the following has been arranged so far...
arrival friday
sat fishing match 
also running along side i have booked a childs bouncy castle, a gladiator podium, and bouncy boxing 8) unfortunatly due to insurance purposes we can not have the bungee run  (sorry dave).
then sat evening an american style bbq where as everyone brings a little to make the feast :lol: . also a disco/kareoke will be on in the marque.
where the presentation will take place for the winners of the fishing match.

now anyone else who want to come and try fishing they are more than welcome as there is plenty of spare fishing tackle available.

unfortunatly due to the amount of things happening on the sat i will surrender my angling champion status as i will not be fishing   but on the plus side of things it does give others a chance inc, ash & qe2

also not forgetting the photo shoot will be on over the weekend with professional portraits available for all at bargain prices  
alan


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

hi keith
i will confirm you asap with 1 peg reserved for the fishing meet, 
alan


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Alan can,t believe your gonna surrender your fishing crown so easily .. :roll: Maybe you,ve had word that Ash has bought some new fishing tackle :roll: SIZE 14 HOOKS :lol: :wink:


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

what you mean ash has used all his size 28 hooks :lol: :lol:


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Have Cadac will travel Alan, see you there mate, time served Cadac chef under the Master Beyondajoke(Harrold), all tastes catered for from raw to Black
Geo


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

geo
no problem mate ill go for the medium/rare then. see you there 
alan


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Alan as this competition is little more than 5 weeks away can you briefly summarise times and rules regarding which baits are allowed and any other relevent points. Are we putting money into a kitty for prize fund again ?

cheers mark


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Geo said:


> Have Cadac will travel Alan, see you there mate, time served Cadac chef under the Master Beyondajoke(Harrold), all tastes catered for from raw to Black
> Geo


My shiny new Cadac arrived today  so I will be seeking some expert tuition in the art, ...... starting with what are all the bits for? :?

MnD


----------



## artona (Jan 19, 2006)

Hi Dave

Well mate, first off you have to catch some fish to Barbee. From what I hear that does not always go to plan so best not worry too much about all the bits just yet :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol: 

stew


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

mark 
here is just to clarify the fishing match rules.

9am sat draw pegs 
then fish 10 till 3 or 4 which ever i don't mind to be decided on the day i expect,
the fee is £5 for the peg and £5 for the pot as before then the pot will be split by 50% 30% 20% to the first, second, and third,
but unfortunatly i will not be fishing as to the number of things going on,
all anglers must have a rod licence, those that havn't can obtain a daily or weekly one from any post office, keep nets must be used, as for baits anything goes except joker and bloodworm. oh and barbless hooks only and NO DYNAMITE GEO. :lol: 

dave, you will be our trainee chef for the weekend :lol: :lol: 

stew, obviously photography please :wink:


----------



## 88781 (May 9, 2005)

Dunno about trainee chef..got all the bits out of the bag, blowed if I can get them back in the same way! Anyone got a metre of gas hose going begging..?


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

dave
surely you'll need at least 2 metre's of hose to hang mandy with :lol: :lol: .
no seriously we will be able to sort you out with some gas hose matey.
alan


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

diablo
reserved 1 peg for fishing and will confirm you asap
regards
alan


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

hi all
thought i would let you know that anyone wanting bait for the fishing match please pm me and i will take a trip to the tackle shop on the friday morning,,?
remember brabless hooks only and GEO no DYNAMITE :lol: :lol: 
alan


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

hi all
re, fishing match.
does anyone have any suggestions for the booby prize!!!!!
alan


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

A fishing lesson


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Diabalo said:


> A fishing lesson


A fishing lesson with ASH :roll:


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

qe2
im sure diablo want a lesson to catch FISH not sticklebacks :lol: :lol: 

annetony 
glad your coming i will confirm you asap

chubbytilly
i will confirm you aswell asap

but i'm still waiting on suggestions for booby prize :roll: 
or shall we just throw ash in for a swim :lol: :lol: 
sorry ash!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

What about a night wiv qe2's avatar,


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

diablo
mmmmmmm nice thought!!!! :lol: :lol: 
but might spell d i v o r c e for me :lol: :lol: 
alan


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Anyone got a spare VERY LARGE keepnet I can borrow for the comp?


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

diablo
i have a spare keepnet if you need one but beware it's the champion's net so will need filling up with fish :lol: :lol:


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Many thanks for that Alan, I may need to weigh and empty it a couple of times during the match :lol: 

Dane


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

dane
i like your confidence but ash and geo have bought new tackle so i wouldnt bank on it :lol: :lol: 
alan


----------



## annetony (May 1, 2005)

Hi Alan, just to let you know I don't think we will be able to make it next weekend, Terrys Mum has passed away and the funeral is Tommorrow, so we wont be able to start our trip till next Tuesday at the earliest, because of all the sorting of things he has to do. They need a break away and we had promised to go with them. If by any chance we can get there we will but at the moment it looks unlikely. I hope you all have a great weekend and we will definately be on the next one, (I hope there will be one), unfortunately for us things dont always go to plan, our intention was to go away this Saturday till next Wednesday then the fun weekend on the Friday, we had even booked the Monday off work so we didn't have to rush back like last time.

Never Mind see you all on the next one

Best wishes

Anne


P.S you will have a better chance to catch a fish if Tony isn't there catching them all :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

anne
im sorry to hear that and hope all goes well for the funeral, keep your chin up.
until the next time take care 
alan


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

ORDERS ARE NOW BEING TAKEN FOR BAIT.


----------



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

hi all as a keen carp man i havnt got a keepnet can anybody help plz , just checked me tackle and i havnt got a hook under size 6 so hold on the keepnet i will just go for the biggest in the lake hee hee and in me spear time waiting for it will have to drink me beer will take lots so all welcome to have a beer and wait for me buzzer to go off . ohh ps i usally fish 4 rods will this be allowed. just asking
cheers looking forward to it 
vince


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

Only four, amateur. :lol:


----------



## 101075 (Sep 22, 2006)

lawson64 said:


> ORDERS ARE NOW BEING TAKEN FOR BAIT.


What sort of bait is recommended?

Dane


----------



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

*Bait order*

Hi Alan
Can I order a pint of maggots please,and can you confirm that I have got a hookup
cheers Tanky
PS whats the score for friday night ,is there a pub nearby or do we have a few in the marquee and swap fishing tales?


----------



## 97993 (Mar 5, 2006)

Hi Alan sent you Pm re bait
Just in case you dont get it

6 off 1/4 x1/4 inch chunks spam
14 Maggots +1 spare
1/2 slice bown bread 
1/2 slice white bread (no predudice here)
12 bits corn
got to leave some fish for the others 
see you next weekend
Geo
Ps breads for me dinner, dont see catching more than 35 fish
Pps will i need a hook?
Edit just seen SandJ,s post 1 x Coke Bottle


----------



## angie (May 16, 2005)

Hi Alan,
I've sent you a PM as we can't make it :banghead: (because of work!) so we'd just like to say that we hope you all have a great weekend,
Thanks
Angie and Keith


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Weather looks ok for this weekend 8) , so if anyone fancies a great weekend away ( not just for fishing ) P.M Lawson64 and add youself to the list of attendees....... fishing , bbq , disco , inflatables etc......
Something for everyone including the kids :lol:


----------



## 94055 (May 1, 2005)

Hi Alan,
I will need a very long reel line to be able to fish from Southport pier :lol: 
Have a good time mate and give our regards to everyone.

Steve & Jan


----------



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

*Fishing - bait*

Hi Alan

We don't need any bait now - will be bringing some along.

We will be leaving London around 5pm so should be there about 7-8 depending on traffic.

Looking forward to meeting everyone again.

Deb and Paul


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

diablo,, bait order recieved and elec hookup sorted mate..

geo, your bait order is to put it bluntly wiered but i will sort it, just remember no dynamite... :lol: 

sparky, forget the bait just remember the chocolate brownies :lol: :lol: 

friday evening will be a few beers in the marque listening to ash telling about the carp he caught (or was it lynn that caught it) :lol: :lol: 

now just off to order trophy 

alan


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

trophy ordered will be collecting it thurs just having it engraved.

now anymore for anymore plenty of space available ..


----------



## CLS (Jul 25, 2005)

Alan has,nt Ash asked for his name to be engraved on the trophy ? :wink: :wink:


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

qe2
i looked for a trophy for ash today to match his fish. unfortunatley they don't do a small trophy for sticklebacks :lol: :lol:


----------



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi Alan thanks for the conformation.
The wife is aready moaning that she will have another trophy to dust.
Do we bring our own beer or is there a bar in the marquee?
tight lines 
tanky
ps Millepeed have you fished Gatton waters ?


----------



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

hi all
tanky no no i havnt never realy thought about gatton waters as it is only a few miles up the road from me. i usally fish kingfisher syndicate lake in norwich, bradmoor lakes, catch22 or blubell lakes other side of peterborgh. but now i know i can go in the m/h i will give gatton a go.
question on bait do you think me 25mm chocker boillies will work on the water we are going to fish or will i be drinking to many beers. ps tanky have you fished gatton


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

tanky
we are doing the american style, where as everyone brings somethin for bbq and it all gets chucked together cooked and shared , as with the beer,
alan


----------



## sparky_speedy (Sep 20, 2005)

Hi Alan

hope the weather improves for the fishing - it was pretty wet down south yesterday. 

btw - can you arrange hook up please if poss.

ps: brownnie mix in van already. 

Deb


----------



## 102337 (Jan 6, 2007)

deb
don't fret you will have electric for the cake mixer, don't you worry about that :lol: :lol: 
see you friday
alan


----------



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi milliepeed yes I have it is absolutley fabulous,not a carp man myself but there are plenty of doubles ,saw two landed in the space of five minutes last time I went by the same lad on the pole.Caught my first double there myself in August,plenty of bream,and clonking big roach. Beer in the bar at night is excellent and cheap,the food is good with big plate fulls and not to expensive.Anyway will have a natter at the match.
tight lines
Tanky


----------



## millepeed (Sep 17, 2007)

hi all i know this might be a little late but need help i was going to borrow some of my mates course gear but now he is going himself so if anybody has a spear rod and real and keepnet it would be appreciated if not no worries will use me carping gear looking forward to it see you all there.
cheers vince


----------



## 99843 (Jun 30, 2006)

Hi millipeed
Got a reel and rod you can borrow.The rods a bit old but it still does the job.
Alan can you tell me the dimensions of the trophy so I can make room in my trophy cabinet for it :lol: 
tight lines Tanky


----------

